# ADS PH30.2 - not working - repair?



## jeff.perkins (Nov 25, 2017)

I bought an ADS PH30.2 6 channel amp in 2001. Used it in a GREAT install in my PT Cruiser thru 2010. Pulled the amp and other gear out when I sold the car in 2010. Gear worked perfect at de-install time. Sitting in storage for 7 years. Now trying to install same gear in a new vehicle. But amp doesn't work.
Any thoughts?
I'm getting good 12.8v at amp power terminals. 70amp fuse in amp is good. Source signal to amp's RCA inputs is good. tested proper 4ohm speaker load at amp speaker connections from my Focal Utopia speakers. 
The amp has a digital readout display for crossover settings - but the display remains dark. Makes me think there is a power supply problem in the amp?
I'm not a pro at this car stereo stuff - so its likely something silly I'm missing.
But if the amp has a problem - I'd love to try to fix it (loved the sound quality from the last install).
Any good amp service people in San Francisco vicinity?


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Is the remote turn-on connected? 

Hard to say.. gotta make sure it's actually a problem with the amp 1st.


----------



## jeff.perkins (Nov 25, 2017)

Like I said, probably something stupid that I was missing... ;-) In the manual, the remote turn on connector is buried amongst the tweeter connector posts. Hooking this up will probably do the trick.
question: I'm bench testing the amp, using a home receiver's RCA input as source. As such, it does not have a 12v remote turn on signal.
Can I just run a small (16ga) wire from the battery + terminal to this remote turn-on post on the amp (eg remote turn on just needs to see 12v?). Or does the power need to be attenuated somehow, either for wire size capacity or amp connection?
(as you can tell, I don't really know much about 12v electricity). I'd prefer not to blow something up just trying to get remote turn on connected ;-)


----------



## forty5cal1911 (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes Jeff, you can run a small gauge wire from the 12v battery + as your turn on lead. Just make sure you manually remove it to turn the amplifier off.


----------

